

Ask HN: how do I collapse the left sidebar in Google Reader - mijnpc

I can't seem to find this option, in the new layout.<p>Also feeds shared by my friends, seemed to dissappear?
======
amrith
I have a similar issue with the new google reader,
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3204121>

~~~
mijnpc
Thanks

------
rudle
u

~~~
mijnpc
Thanks man, I didn't know the keyboard shortcut

